# Solved: Windows xp "internet connection" type: internet gateway(packet storm) req. assistance



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello,

I have my desktop pc configured with a static ip of 192.168.1.50 / 255.255.255.0 
my gateway is 192.168.1.1. this is my 3com ethernet card tcp/ip properties.

However i just noticed in the "internet connection" window, i notice one connection called
the "Internet Gateway" connection. the thing that concerns me about this connection is, that it is constantly sending and receiving packets. im up to 2 billion + packets received so far. I selected the "show icon in notification area" and its constantly sending and receiving packets (literally non-stop both sending and receiving, no matter what). However, my LAN connection is not... (i typically see the send and recieve lights for this one only light up as i load a new web page etc) 

I have "show icon in notification area" selected for both connections.

I have no wireless card on my desktop and only one nic.

Can anyone help to explain, if i disable this connection, it restarts by itself after 30 seconds or so, and why its constantly sending and receiving packets.

these two connections are:


name:internet connection / type:internet gateway / status:connected,firewalled / firewalled / device name: internet connection

name:HomeNet / type:LAN High speed internet / status:connected,firewalled / firewalled / device name: 3Com EtherLink 10/100


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

In your network connections window "local area connection" is for your local network, meaning the physical device in your computer that processes the data from the Ethernet cord that is plugged into. It doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the internet, though it is the device you probably have your Ethernet cable from your router or modem plugged into. "internet gateway" is an icon showing that your computer is directly connected to the internet (or connected to it through a router) and represents your computers connection to the internet. both icons are normal, if you unplug your computers Ethernet cord the 3com will switch to "network cable unplugged" and the internet gateway will disappear. the 3com local area connection icon doesn't disappear because the device is still physically installed in the computer. But once the internet is gone, the internet gateway fades out or disappears completely, because it only represents the computers "internet connection." Even when you are not actively browsing websites, the computer is still connected to the internet, and thats why it constantly sends and receives packets. if its sending and receiving way too many packets, thats kind of a different issue. but those packets are indeed data sent and received from your computer to the internet and back. I hope this helps.

your description really makes it hard to tell if the amount of packets sent and received is excessive, because we don't really know how much downloading you are doing, or what internet capable programs besides internet explorer you may have running at any given time.

it's creation is usually the result of having the ICS features enabled, if it helps, there is more information about it here....

http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/internetgateway.htm

if you know you dont need it on the pc in question, then you can try:

go to Start
Control Panel
Ad/remove Programs
Ad/remove Windows Components
go to Network Services
Uncheck "Internet Gateway"
and finish by pressing OK.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

it must have been an ics setting, 

because i performed a reinstall of the os, and now only the lan connection shows... thats it.

i orignally set up a static ip on my router gateway, and am using the exact same configuration now.


modem > router > workstation


thanks


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

the virus my roomate accidentally installed on my pc didnt help either. 

actually i was quite a bug... avg couldn't remove, disable, or quarantine it


----------

